# Forgotten Romantic Adagios/Andantes (6th in a Series):Dobrzynski Piano Concerto Op.2



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Ignacy Dobrzynski (1807-1867) was a Polish pianist who was a classmate of Chopin at the Warsaw Conservatory. He had a much more limited output and success than his illustrious contemporary, but the Andante Espressivo from his only piano concerto of 1824 is an above average standout. The development towards the second half is particularly moving.






http://www.talkclassical.com/42454-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42574-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42637-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42646-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42662-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html


----------

